# Is there money to be made in breeding dwarf shrimp?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post this.

I am interested in a shrimp tank, and I realize that these guys can breed like crazy. At first I was just going to use my old 2.5 gallon for a couple cherries. But then I was thinking about what I would do with the resulting young to prevent overcrowding, and I thought well why not sell them.

This got me thinking about possibly investing in a bigger tank, maybe a 5 gallon, and looking into getting one of the more expensive shrimp, like pumpkin shrimp or blue jelly shrimp. However, I would only make this investment if I could make money back on it. 

Anyone have experience breeding dwarf shrimp? Is it relatively easy to make a profit? I have some cherries in my shrimp tank and they do fine in my water, but he will almost certainly gobble any babies, so I doubt they'll multiply much in there. Is there anything particularly difficult about breeding dwarfs?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's hard to make decent money in pretty much any area of this hobby, unless you're producing top quality, rare, highly desirable fish, or are running a literal farm. 

Anyways, though, I think if you want to make anything off of the shrimp you need something other than cherries... They're very common and you would have to sell for 1-2$ each to be competitive, at least here. Look into the other neocardinias, they're cool and easy breeders.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not looking to make huge money, just a little something on a hobby I enjoy.

What about pumpkins or blue jellies/blue velvets?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

If you want to make money, you'll have to spend a lot first and get high quality shrimp. Things like medium-high grade CRS, tigers, tibees, rarer rillies, go for quite a good price imo. However, they are also more needy shrimp and need specific parameters to thrive and breed in.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

The higher quality shrimp need more precise parameters to be kept and tend to be less hardy than our run of the mill CRS.
If you're prepared to do that, I'd go with a 10g or 20 long to start your shrimping adventure. I've found 20 to be my preference for my shrimpies as they seem to reproduce more readily in a densely planted 20 than any 10 I have supplied.
Still, I think that there is money to be made (albeit, not as much, but then again there is not as much work, either) with CRS if you offer competitive rates and a quality strain.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

It's all in the marketing, Google pet rocks.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have room for a 10 gallon max, maybe, but since I do share this house with 5 other people, I can't have my hobbies taking over all the space. I already have a 20 gallon snake tank and a 5.5 gallon betta tank.

So far I'm looking at blue velevet/blue jelly shrimp (from what I understand, they're the same): http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/shrimp/510-blue-jelly-shrimp.html

Or pumpkin/ orange sakura: http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/shrimp/333-orange-sakura-shrimp.html

From what I understand, their care is basically the same as cherry shrimp. The reason I'm looking at these more expensive ones and not just cherries is because as I said, I don't have the room for anther 20 gal. Maybe a 10 gal if I stretch it. So I probably won't be producing tons and tons of shrimp. 

I also looked at a few eBay listings, and there are only a few for the above shrimp, and all were definitely more expensive than your average cherry.
Blue velvet: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xblue+velvet+shrimp&_nkw=blue+velvet+shrimp&_sacat=0
Orange sakura: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=orange+shrimp&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xorange+sakura+shrimp&_nkw=orange+sakura+shrimp&_sacat=0

It wouldn't be all too hard to compete with something like $45 for 10 shrimp. I wouldn't charge that much.

Does anyone have experience with either of these shrimp? Should I still aim for higher grade cherries? There are a lot of cherries on the market, which is why I'm a bit leery of breeding them.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Never bred shrimp, but I can tell you how to go about doing the make money/break even part. Reverse engineer it, research the local market, see if there is a need, and what the general price is. Look at local & regional club sites, see if someone nearby is already breeding what you want to breed, and see how saturated the market is if they are. Look at shop prices, they are paying 25% to 33% of what they're selling them for.

Next think vertical with tanks, stands are space suckers. Every breeder uses racks if they are at all serious about having multiple tanks, the closer together they are the easier they are to work. Since you're looking at club sites look for used tanks, expect to pay 50 cents per gallon for anything in the 10 gallon to 55 gallon range, tank only. Outside that look at half the cheapest retail price you can find, this includes online pricing. What you plan to breed, and how much will guide you on what tanks to look for. This also applies to any gear you'll need besides tanks, some things are species specific.

For breeding stock sometimes you can find it locally, sometimes through a nearby club, Aquabid is another source. Don't try to BS breeders, let them know you're looking to breed & sell, any that are less than helpful you don't want to deal with, most are more than happy to help a new breeder.

Don't expect to make much money at first, be happy to break even, sell a quality product, and make a good name for yourself.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good advice, thank you! I'm gonna start small and get more tanks if things are working out. I would sell through eBay and maybe Aquabid too. You can get free boxes from eBay and I live very close to both a UPS store and the post office, so shipping wouldn't be all too difficult for me. I'm not looking to make a big profit off of shrimp, just a little money on the side.

I think I'm going to start with my 2.5 gallon with a few cheep cherries, see if I can keep them alive and if they'll breed in my water. Then I'll move forward from there.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If you set up a house account with a UPS store you get a 10% discount. Tie it in with a bank account & it's a sign to ship deal. Find out when their last pickup is, this will minimize transit time. Most everyone starts off small like you, do it right & you can end up with a profitable little side gig.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips and encouragement! I'll definitely look into getting a home account with my local UPS store. It's literally within walking distance.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i dont think much money can be made from breeding shrimp. Level of popularity, color, species and most of all - the interest. More money can be made by breeding bettas, but thats if its done properly. And bred for the right reasons. Shrimp, i doubt it.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Some shrimp you can make good money is blue bolt high grade one, rcs grade SSS
Hope it help


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

You definitely would make more per betta fish than per shrimp, but breeding bettas is a lot more work and money. 

And thanks cindy.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Once again, depends on location, as well as marketing. Bettas don't sell well here, shrimp move pretty good. I had a table across from a betta vendor at a swap a while back, nice looking fish, good salesmanship, they just weren't moving. Busy swap too, 80 tables, right around 800 buyers through the door, I consistently sell 40-50 pounds of blackworms at their events. Someplace else he might sell out of bettas while I move only 10 pounds. 

The shrimp vendor does well, last I heard he was selling blacks like no tomorrow, but unless it gets horribly slow or amazingly busy I don't get to see much of what other vendors are selling. I'll sell out fast if it's busy, 50 pounds of worms & 150 angels in the first hour has happened. Everyone has to start somewhere, I started years back with a pair of silver angels, and splitting 5 pounds of blackworms with a few friends. It can grow if you're willing to put in the time & effort!


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't imagine home-bred bettas selling all too well here. Of course, I haven't looked too deep into it, but the majority of aquariums I see down here are saltwater or large freshwater (like oscars). Also, there are a ton of chain pet stores down here. I am within 15 minutes of two Petcos, a Pet Supermarket, and two Petsmarts. Anyone who does want bettas is likely going to go there.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't think betta the best choice for breeding because they don't sell that much like the high grade blue bolt will sell up 50 per one cheap one are 22 per one and they lay 25 egg per clutch they really money maker I think compare to betta since you have change the tank every day all that I way too much work


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

The shrimp don't need that much work you just have to feed them and keep the water clean ,clean every 4 month and keep the ph low that all not like Betta I like to go for the shrimp instead of breeding betta


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Overall shrimp care is less than betta care as long as you aren't having to really mess with your water (like RO water for some shrimp). I would only breed neos since my water is fine for them.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

As an obessive shrimp breeder, i will tell you this. You can make money from breeding shrimps, but it will take alot of investment and patience.

It will take a minium of 1-2 years before you break even. You will never profit if you only keep a 5 gallon.

you will need a 10-20 gallon tank ($10-20), testing kit ($20), depending on your tap water, remineralizer ($25/yr), tds pen ($15), plants ($20), Lights ($30), substrate ($5), shrimp food ($10).

If you are new to shrimp keeping, you should stick with neos, pumkins, rili, pfr, carbons. Get 10, depending on which, but average is about 3 each for the nice ones. $30 +$10 shipping. = $180

As a new shrimp breeder you will probably kill at least half of them at some point, replacement shrimps +$40 = $220

Shrimps are sold as juvies, will take 2months to mature. New moms tends to drop eggs, +2 months to get first babies, you should keep the first few batches +3 months till first sellable batch. + 3 months before they are big enough to be shipped. = 1 year


so, you will have to spend about 200+ dollars and wait at least a year before selling your first batch of shrimps. And another year before you break even.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

cindygao0217 said:


> I don't think betta the best choice for breeding because they don't sell that much like the high grade blue bolt will sell up 50 per one cheap one are 22 per one and they lay 25 egg per clutch they really money maker I think compare to betta since you have change the tank every day all that I way too much work


Taiwan bee keeping is extremely expensive. Prices drops for them all the time, the average price right now 18-25. They have 25 eggs per clutch, but surivial rates are low, especially tbxtb, you will maybe have 5 get to sellable age.

Taiwan bees are really sensitive, you will definitely need to us RO water, which is about 30 cent a gallon or 100-200 for a ro filter. Remineralizer, you will also need buffering substrate $60 per 9L and needs to be changed every 12-18 months. And thats only the beginning, lol... shrimp is very expensive when you move higher up.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Told ya the good breeders are the ones willing to help out. TY Aluka! 

The yearly thing is pretty common with anything, first year you cry over what you spent, second year you break even, third year you see a profit. It takes work, $200 isn't a real huge investment, keep another $200 to the side as disaster insurance.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Since everyone is here focused on shrimp, does anyone have suggestions for food? I've just been tossing in algae wafers, but I feel like that isn't really the best for them. Hope this isn't too derailing, but I figure if they're fed well they'll be more likely to breed.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Aluka! I'll see if I can move stuff around to make room for a 10 gallon. I think I'm going to try cherries first to get used to the breeding/culling/shipping process. Once I'm comfortable, I'll look into more expensive shrimp to see about getting more money back. I'm not going to mess with anything that will need RO water.

Pandanke, I am a total newbie to shrimp as has been established, but I blanched some cucumber for some ghosts a while back and they loved it. Also liked snail jello and frozen bloodworms.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't touch bloodworms due to an allergy, but I'll look up this snail jello stuff!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Some food I like to use for my shrimp is Borneowild and zoo max growth I think they are the best food and the one my shrimp love they go nut go them


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

There is lots of commercial shrimp food that all works, I tend to like to mix a bit of everything. But algae walfers works too.

Snowflakes is the new craze right now, its cheap (basicly its soy shells/skins) and you don't have to remove it.

Snowflakes is just immitation for straw pellets tho, lots of asian breeders uses http://www.amazon.com/Microbe-Lift-4-4-Pound-Pellets-10BSPP4-4/dp/B000256DPO

as do i, they are amazing, shrimps LOVES them and they are super cheap, 24 for 4 lbs! lol most shrimp food are 24 for a few oz.

But really its about a balance diet. Once a week i feed 1 piece of commerical shrimp food (borneowild, mosura, azoo), 2 pieces of barley staw pelle, 1 piece of blanched veggies. So basicly feed 3 times a week and this is only if you have a healthy population of about 10 per gallon, feed less if you have less.

Blanches veggies is great for breeding shrimps! zucchini and spinach is what i use. Boil some water, drip the veggy in count to 60, put it in ice water. Put it in a ziplock bag, without letting it touch each other. Put it in the freezer, once a week take a piece out and rinse with some tank water, and put in the tank. =D


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 20 long with a portion of a colony that I purchased, I'd say there is 30-50 in there currently. 

I rarely keep zucchini around, but I always have spinach, so I'll definitely try it out and see how they react. If it is okay to freeze like you say, I'll buy a zucchini next time I am out.

So the shrimp just eat this barley straw pellet, no issue? I'll try that, I think... Worst case, maybe the koi and goldie pond might eat it if the shrimp wont touch, haha. 

Is there a good brand for commercial shrimp food you think is better than another? Is it all available via Amazon?

Is there other things I should add to them? It is just Cherries currently, but they are quickly becoming my favorite aquarium pets.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.theshrimptank.com/

that is where you want to go for all your shrimp things.

These two are definitely worth their money:

http://www.theshrimptank.com/vitamin-health-aids/glasgarten-bacter-ae/
http://www.theshrimptank.com/foods/sl-aqua-snowflake-food/

The others dont seem to really differ, i buy some of them just to rotate, but not necessary.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

yes like that person said, location is important too. Where i am, there's a BIG market for black bettas because you just dont get them here. When the supplier brought some in, the black sold within the hour. The rest like wildfire the next day. Same with double tails. So if you breed shrimp and sell them in an area where there is a demand for them, you will make money for sure.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Suggestion? Maybe yellow cherry shrimp would be a better idea. Everyone has reds, but yellows are way less common and have the same needs. I think you'd get a little less competition, maybe more demand for them. Plus, they're supposed to breed like crazy.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a good idea. Maybe start with cherries, if all goes good, move to yellows, if things stay good, move to more expensive neos.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

As informative as this thread is, it does not belong in the Classified section. Please inform a moderator to move this to another sub-forum.


----------



## bernier_janet (Apr 7, 2020)

I think that you can make a lot of money on different hobbies that you have. Actually, a lot of people has been created their own business on things like that and actually I'm such a person too. You know, I didn't believe that I can earn a lot of money on my favorite hobbies, however, when I first came across the tip about the side hustle ideas, the first time, I came across the thought, that I can do money online and they would be enough in order to get the first capital for my own business.. It's great, actually..


----------

